# EffectsLayouts.com Black and Tan



## jjjimi84 (Mar 23, 2022)

Enjoy that Blue Oyster Cult? Not as much as I do! Here is this weeks release and a nice little preview into what is coming for the channel, some nice gentle changes. I have a bunch of two in one pedals and phasers on the lineup.

This is my effectslayouts.com Black and Tan and it is essentially two Ross Distortions in one box. It sounds really great into the front of the Trinity 18 watt amp.


----------



## fig (Mar 23, 2022)

We are not worthy. Dan _is_ the man.


----------



## Feral Feline (Mar 23, 2022)

Purrrr — black cat I really love this one, I have the PCB but…

I don’t know how you can build so much so often. I cannot produce quality pedals like you do at the rate you do AND I’m NOT putting out vids with music & stories and build tips… that video-production stuff is hella-time consuming, so how do you even find time with a job and family thrown in?

I need a time machine…


----------



## zgrav (Mar 23, 2022)

Thanks Dan.  Another cool video sharing your playing and insights into the pedal design and build.  Great stuff!


----------



## spi (Mar 23, 2022)

Nice job.  I've been wanting to build this one.  Did you build it using the straight BOM, or did you alter it?  I was thinking of doing with a 250 on one side and Dist+ on the other.


----------



## jjjimi84 (Mar 23, 2022)

fig said:


> We are not worthy. Dan _is_ the man.


I am getting this notarized and given to my wife for her birthday. About time people start getting the facts right.


Feral Feline said:


> Purrrr — black cat I really love this one, I have the PCB but…
> 
> I don’t know how you can build so much so often. I cannot produce quality pedals like you do at the rate you do AND I’m NOT putting out vids with music & stories and build tips… that video-production stuff is hella-time consuming, so how do you even find time with a job and family thrown in?
> 
> I need a time machine…


Well I don't sleep a lot... I have a crazy weird schedule that allows me some free time at home to do these. Once I start getting in the groove of making them then it goes somewhat quickly.......


zgrav said:


> Thanks Dan.  Another cool video sharing your playing and insights into the pedal design and build.  Great stuff!


Thank You!!!!!


spi said:


> Nice job.  I've been wanting to build this one.  Did you build it using the straight BOM, or did you alter it?  I was thinking of doing with a 250 on one side and Dist+ on the other.


Straight from the build docs!


----------



## fig (Mar 23, 2022)

Feral Feline said:


> I need a time machine…


I may have a spare. I'll look 3 years ago tomorrow.


----------



## Feral Feline (Mar 23, 2022)

Just make sure you come back to the present today with the spare ‘cause I need it yesterday.


----------



## Barry (Mar 23, 2022)

Stellar as always!


----------



## cooder (Mar 24, 2022)

Rock'n Roll! Great demo again! Score!


----------



## Harry Klippton (Mar 24, 2022)

🥵🥵🥵 that sounds awesome and that guitar is too cool


----------



## jjjimi84 (Mar 24, 2022)

Harry Klippton said:


> 🥵🥵🥵 that sounds awesome and that guitar is too cool


Everyone comments on that guitar! It has almost been sold a few times, it sounds great but has a really thin neck.


----------



## Harry Klippton (Mar 24, 2022)

jjjimi84 said:


> Everyone comments on that guitar! It has almost been sold a few times, it sounds great but has a really thin neck.


That's unfortunate. Too thin is worse than too thick


----------



## jjjimi84 (Mar 24, 2022)

Harry Klippton said:


> That's unfortunate. Too thin is worse than too thick


Agreed, it kind of reminds me of the ibanez guitars. Other than that little caveat it sounds awesome and fits really well for a guitar.


----------



## Juninater (Sep 21, 2022)

You've got a great video! I didn't have to use this pedal model, so it was interesting to learn something new. I can't say that I'll like her sound. I play power metal, so I'm used to a lower and deeper sound.  But this model is quite suitable for musicians in the alternative rock genre. By the way, have you thought about turning to a Video Marketing Agency? You could create a large channel and start making money on it. In recent years, more and more teenagers have been interested in music and technology.  I wish you creative success and look forward to new videos!


----------



## jjjimi84 (Sep 22, 2022)

Juninater said:


> You've got a great video! I didn't have to use this pedal model, so it was interesting to learn something new. I can't say that I'll like her sound. I play power metal, so I'm used to a lower and deeper sound.


Thanks mate! Its a great pedal and can kind of cop some metal tones but it has to be run into a gained up amp to do so.


----------



## Barry (Oct 7, 2022)

Look what showed up in the

 mail today


----------



## ADAOCE (Oct 7, 2022)

Great vid and pedal! What are the pickups in that guitar?


----------



## jjjimi84 (Oct 7, 2022)

Barry said:


> Look what showed up in theView attachment 33529 mail today


Hell yeah!!!! I am glad it arrived safe!


ADAOCE said:


> Great vid and pedal! What are the pickups in that guitar?


That is the vox sc-55 it has these weird pick ups that an cop single coil, p90s and humbucker tones. It sounds really great, they were never super popular but i dig it, neck is a little thin tho.


----------



## ADAOCE (Oct 7, 2022)

jjjimi84 said:


> Hell yeah!!!! I am glad it arrived safe!
> 
> That is the vox sc-55 it has these weird pick ups that an cop single coil, p90s and humbucker tones. It sounds really great, they were never super popular but i dig it, neck is a little thin tho.


That’s cool. I figured it was some hybrid thingy. Kinda looks like the gold foil types that GFS sells.


----------

